# Garage Facade



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

For the past few halloweens, i've been concentrating on "hiding" my typical suburban home as much as possible. I started by breaking up the straight lines of the driveway with the corn patch. The next year, '10, i extended the cemetery out into the driveway opposite the corn patch, which really eliminated any look of a driveway at all. This year, i'm killing two birds with one stone by eliminating the garage door with a full scale facade. The garage door itself will be up. The facade is then secured in place across the open garage. i've done this in the past when i had some kind of "special effect", such as a flying crank ghost, going on inside the garage for people to see. The new facade is much more detailed than the flimsy old one, and is being made to replicate the look of the front entry sidewalk, with the corpses suspended by their elbows and spines from their stone slabs. 
The second "bird" i'm going to kill is to project a great little computer video segment I picked up from "Hauntiholik" (thank you again!). It's a great clip of an imprisoned guy turning into a werewolf and then busting out of his cell. So, i designed the facade with two of the corpse areas, then a large space for rear projection of the werewolf breakout clip. In the pix below, you see the two facade pieces, left and right, following painting - including the large rectangular area for the rear projection screen on the right-hand panel.
This works great any time you want to use your garage space without actually having people come inside the garage!
If you've never seen the Hauntiholik clip, go to: http://dreadnight.com/2011preview.html It's outstanding!


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

nice work!!! looks great


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, the facade looks awesome!


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I like the look of that facade. It's different. Not the same old gray stone.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

:jol:Thanks folks! Zombie - yeah we moved into this house in 98, and of course being in SoCal it's the standard spanish style painted in "spanish" colors.... in this case a kind of a rosy beige. So instead of clashing with the house, I've painted everything to blend with it. I actually kind of like it because the Burnt Sienna color for all the highlights has a VERY "dried blood" look to it! :jol:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice work on the Facade. Make sure to post a video of it in place with the werewolf projection!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I want those decorative bats

That werewolf projection is impressive and you've given it a unique setting.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Got lucky on the bats 'cause when I found them (9 years ago), I just grabbed a bunch of them - they weren't expensive. So when I went to do this addition with the facade, I looked in my "Halloween Storage" cupboard, and there they were. And yes, video will be shot, for sure.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I love those blue vampire bat props I have them and love to decorate with them all the time!
YOur Facades are going to look awesome come Halloween night!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

This is turning out really well. I'm jealous of your bats.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

They might still be available out there... haven't tried an internet search. Today I finished the Dacron polyester rear projection screen. Attached around all sides by velcro strips and it stretched out nice and taut. I'm really looking forward to the "audience reaction" to this effect!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great detail. They will look fantastic.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice work! They look very real! I'm planning a facade for next year, thanks for the inspiration!


----------

